# Как уничтожить боль в лопатке



## ivann (21 Ноя 2011)

Меня достает непрекращающаяся боль в лопатке уже пять месяцев.
Вчера попробовал оригинальный комплекс упражнений для уничтожения боли в лопатке. Первый раз так хорошо сработало.
Делюсь находкой:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcI9bVHVT3U
У него же есть другие упражнения для уменьшения болей.
Для боли в шее, тоже неплохо сработало
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GwvTC-qMfo&feature=related
А вот для болей в плече мне не очень помогло:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJyGVfW50oQ&feature=related
Есть ли у кого нибудь другие видео на эту тему, на уменьшение болей?


----------



## axse (12 Фев 2019)

Если болит между лопаткой и позвоночником, мне помогает следующие упражнение:
Фиксируем ( привязываем) кисть руки - на уровне плеча и корпусом закручиваемся ( как бы обнимая себя) на эту руку и повисаем. Нужно повторить для обеих рук, не важно с какой стороны спины прострел. Потом фиксируем кисть руки на уровне - чуть ниже уровня опущенной руки (например на уровне письменного стола) и тянем корпус вверх -очень хорошо растягивает ромбовидную мышцу.


----------

